# The new and Old



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of my new additions (Satinettes) thanks to Renee (Lovebirds). They just arrived at 5:30am today. It took less than a day for them to get here. They are adapting very well. One of them is a little skittish and the other one, the one setting on my hand, is just a doscile as could be. The other pictures are of my bluebar brigade with a couple of twins (also received from Renee) and a splash. All the birds except the two twins and the Satinettes were raised in my loft.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*More of the new and old birds*

More pics.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sooooooooooo, what happened with the pictures?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I got all ready to look and then nothing, I want to see cute satinettes!...whine


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*New and old*

One more time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Second times a charm!!! LOL
Your young birds look GOOD!! We haven't seen them since they grew up. So, any names for the Satinettes yet or is that your wifes job? They sure are cute. I bet their glad to finally get settled in a final home. I did give them a bath one day and they knew exactly what it was. They've been in a pen in the back though, so they haven't seen the sunshine in a week. Course, they may not see it anywhere in NC for another week.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The birds are moulting now and they look a little dull but when they are fully feathered, they look good, The twin on the left is BooBoo, the one that got hit by the hawk. He it the prettiest bird in the loft. I also posted some pictures in the album. You are right about the wife naming them, she is still amazed at their size and look. She will come up with something I am sure.

George


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, George! Those Sats are sooooo cute!

And ALL the birds are beautiful!!

Please give 'em hugs and scritches (IF they will let you!!) 

Shi and the gang


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> The birds are moulting now and they look a little dull but when they are fully feathered, they look good, The twin on the left is BooBoo, the one that got hit by the hawk. He it the prettiest bird in the loft. I also posted some pictures in the album. You are right about the wife naming them, she is still amazed at their size and look. She will come up with something I am sure.
> 
> George


I'm glad she likes them. So, were they a surprise or did she know they were coming before they were on the way? So BooBoo is a HE?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

She knew they were coming. She was a little dissapointed when they didn't arrive on tuesday. BooBoo and his BROTHER are both cock birds.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> She knew they were coming. She was a little dissapointed when they didn't arrive on tuesday. BooBoo and his BROTHER are both cock birds.
> 
> George


I've got to go through my records for this years batch of youngsters and see how many times that happened. It had been discussed a while back about the precentage of pairs that turn out to be the same sex as opposed to one of each sex in a nest. I think the same sex happens to me quite a bit.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice looking birds, Avion.


----------



## vinayak (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures, birds are looking beautiful. 
Thanks


----------

